

IPhone 2.2 Update Now Available - comatose_kid

Check iTunes.  The associated SDK update is also available from developer.apple.com
======
delackner
It has some fixes for the Japanese market that might really help its adoption.
Emoji input is now supported and emails from non-iphone users containing Emoji
now display (at least the text displays, not sure about the Emoji). Before the
text was not even readable, a massive failure, considering it means most
people could not read a large portion of their emails.

------
tocomment
I got the update, but how do I download podcasts over the air? I don't see the
option. I want this one for example <http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/>

~~~
tocomment
Wow this really sucks. I can't just enter a URL anywhere? I have to use their
categories!? Worthless.

------
kalvin
Don't forget and install this on your jailbroken phone just yet-- apparently
it updates the 3g baseband, and the 2g tool won't be ready for a while.

<http://blog.iphone-dev.org/>

------
rksprst
I don't see a new version of the iPhone SDK. Does the SDK not care what
version you're running? I thought it only "liked" versions 2.0 and 2.1 of the
firmware?

~~~
gcv
The new version of the SDK is now available for download. 1.56GB. I've never
quite figured out why the SDK has to include a whole new version of the entire
Apple developer toolchain with it, but there you have it.

------
tlrobinson
Street View in Maps is slick (very smooth panning and zooming), but not very
user discoverable: click a pin, then click the little person icon.

------
blasdel
I wonder how long it will be until image-handling vulnerability rates drop
below 1 per year.

------
sh1mmer
Anyone got a link with a list of the update features?

~~~
sh1mmer
To answer my own question (I wish I'd been able to copy from the iTunes window
:( ):

This update contains many bug fixes and improvements, including the following:
* Enhancements to Maps -Google Street View -public transit and walking
directions -display address of dropped pins -share location via email *
Enhancements to Mail -resolved isolated issues with Schedule fetching of email
* Improved stability and performance of Safari * Podcasts are now available
for download in iTunes application (over Wi-Fi and cellular network) *
Decrease in call set-up failures and drops * Improved sound quality of visual
voicemail messages * Pressing the Home button from any Home screen takes you
to the first Home screen * Preference to turn on/off auto-correction in
Keyboard Settings

...

For information on the security content of this update, please visit this
website: <http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1222>

~~~
Timothee
I suppose the removal of Podcaster is now explained by the new ability to
download podcasts from iTunes. Podcaster would essentially be killed by now
but why didn't they let the developer sell his app for a couple of months? It
sounds like it would have been good for everybody.

Good update though!

~~~
sh1mmer
Then the people that bought it would have complained that Apple let them pay
for a feature that came out for a free a couple of months later.

That's the problem with secret roadmaps.

